# Topics > Applications > AI in law >  DoNotPay, robot lawyer, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - donotpay.com

youtube.com/@donotpay9373

facebook.com/Donotpay

twitter.com/DoNotPayLaw

linkedin.com/company/donotpay

DoNotPay on Wikipedia

Founder - Joshua Browder

trustpilot.com/review/donotpay.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "The robo-lawyer that can take on traffic cops: Stanford student's chatbot has already successfully appealed $3 MILLION in parking tickets and is set to launch in New York"
Will be available in New York City in mid March 
Robot used by 151,000 people and has shown to be 47% successful in UK
Robot can also help with claims about fight delays and cancellations 
Browder is working on technology for driverless cars and to help refugees 

by Stacy Liberatore
February 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "A 19-year-old made a free robot lawyer that has appealed $3 million in parking tickets"

by Leanna Garfield 
February 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot lawyer gives free legal aid to homeless people"

by Sarah Grossman
August 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The World's First Robot Lawyer - now in 1,000 legal areas

Published on Jul 10, 2017

"DoNotPay launches 1,000 new bots to help you with your legal problems"

by John Mannes
July 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "New website earns travellers money back if their flight gets cheaper after booking"

by Annabel Fenwick Elliott 
April 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "DoNotPay, the AI lawyer for your inbox, now lets you report businesses for tax fraud"
Plus, browser integration is on the way

by Tristan Greene
November 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "DoNotPay’s Robot Lawyer Can Create Your Legal Contracts"

by Josh Hendrickson
December 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "DoNotPay's new tool makes your photos undetectable to facial recognition software"
Photo Ninja inserts invisible artifacts into photos, rendering facial recognition software useless.

April 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "DoNotPay, A Consumer Robotic Process Automation Startup, Encodes Consumer Rights Into Society’s Operating System"

by Frederick Daso
October 31, 2021

----------

